# Neues von NEXNET



## der ohne Rechtschutz (25 Mai 2003)

Servus Leute

am16.05.03 kam die erste Mahnung von NEXNET (betr. 11814).
Forderungsaufstellung:
Verbindungen DTAG, Rech.Nr. ,Datum, 1139 Euro

Zitat:
Sie haben nämlich telefoniert und noch nicht bezahlt.Das kann vorkommen.Jetzt haben Sie noch 4 Tage die Chance zu bezahlen.

Ich habe als erstes (18.04.03) die Abbuchung zurückgeholt,die Telekom aufgefordert mir Einzelverbindungsnachweis zu schicken und Einzug vom Konto untersagt.Reaktion Telekom:
Bis heute keine Nachweise gekommen dafür aber Differenzbetrag abgebucht.
Also habe ich den Differenzbetrag wieder zurückgeholt und mein Telefon selber sperren lassen.

Nächste Woche gehe ich zum Anwalt, dann hört Ihr wieder von mir.

mfg Markus


----------



## Der Jurist (25 Mai 2003)

@ der ohne Rechtschutz

An Deiner Stelle würde ich auch bei der nexnet widersprechen und die Aufschlüsselung der Verbindung fordern, und das pronto und nicht erst den Anwaltstermin abwarten.


----------



## der ohne Rechtschutz (25 Mai 2003)

*Pronto*

Hallo Jurist

danke für die Info.

Ich habe NEXNET aufgefordert mir erstmal eine ordentliche Rechnung zu schicken.Hab vergessen zu erwähnen,sorry  

Gruß Markus


----------



## Der Jurist (25 Mai 2003)

*Re: Pronto*



			
				der ohne Rechtschutz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jurist
> 
> danke für die Info.
> 
> ...




ordentlich = detailliert = mit Aufschlüsselung der Verbindung.

Wetten, dass die jetzt Geld dafür von Dir wollen. Hier ab dem dritten Posting kannst Du lesen wie es bei mir war: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=60


----------



## Anonymous (25 Mai 2003)

was ist nexnet überhaupt
habe keinen dialer gefunden
wohl aber nen trojaner abgeblockt mit norton antivirus

hatte nichts dialerähnliches installiert
trotzdem 104 euro von nexnet bzw BT Ignite 
für einen Tag

und es steht nur "unterhaltungsdienste" aber nicht die auffschlüselung der verbindung und die nummer..tja werde denen mal ne email schreiben, was der scheiss soll?

Kannte die firma-bis jetzt- auch nicht...;(


----------



## technofreak (25 Mai 2003)

auch geprellt schrieb:
			
		

> was ist nexnet überhaupt
> habe keinen dialer gefunden
> wohl aber nen trojaner abgeblockt mit norton antivirus



Nexnet ist eine selbsternanntes Inkassounternehmen...
Dialer sind keine Viren und werden daher nicht von Antivirenprogrammen wie Norton erkannt.
Wenn überhaupt, können Programme wie YAW oder 0190Warner vor Dialern warnen.
Spybot kann vorhandene Reste, Spuren und Installationen entdecken und isolieren oder löschen.
tf


----------



## C64doc (26 Mai 2003)

Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen ein "anti-Daler Programm" wie z.B. YAW zu installieren. Auch der Virenkiller Antivir (www.antivir.de , privater Gebrauch kostenlos) bietet eine Option gegen Dialer (konfigurieren, unerwünschte Programme) an. *Trotzdem ist es immer besser beide Programme auf dem Rechner zu haben und sie auch wirklich aktuell zu halten (Updates), da sonst der Wert schnell gegen 0 sinkt.*


----------



## technofreak (26 Mai 2003)

C64doc schrieb:
			
		

> Auch der Virenkiller Antivir (www.antivir.de , privater Gebrauch kostenlos) bietet eine Option gegen Dialer (konfigurieren, unerwünschte Programme) an.


Die Option war mal vorhanden, wurde auf Grund einer Abmahnung  entfernt, scheint nicht 
mehr implementiert worden zu sein. Jedenfalls ist in der Produktbeschreibung nichts davon zu lesen.
http://www.antivir.de/produkte/produkte.htm

tf


----------



## C64doc (26 Mai 2003)

Doch, diese Funktion ist noch (wieder) vorhanden, aber standartmäsig ausgeschaltet.
Sie muß also erst aktiviert werden.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2003)

von der Seite www.freeav.de (antivir für den Privatgebrauch)

"Aus wettbewerbsrechtlichen Gründen ist es uns untersagt, kostenverursachende Einwahlprogramme (Dialer) als Viren zu erkennen.
Um sich generell vor unerwünschten kostenverursachenden Einwahlprogrammen (Dialer) zu schützen, empfehlen wir Ihnen, sich direkt bei der Deutschen Telekom für diesen Nummernkreis sperren zu lassen."

Gruß Martin


----------



## C64doc (26 Mai 2003)

Genau, Dialer werden nicht als Viren angezeigt, was sie ja auch nicht sind.





Aber sie werden gemeldet. Siehe auch den Text im Bild.


----------



## der ohne Rechtschutz (26 Mai 2003)

*Anwalt*

Servus 

habe gerade mit meinem Anwalt telefoniert, doch der macht mir nicht soviel Hoffnung wie eure Beiträge in diesem Forum  

Der Unterschied in meinem Fall zu dem vom Jurist ist, daß sich mein Sohn per Telefon bei der 11814 (dtms) eingewählt hat.

Kommt dabei etwa ein Vertrag zustande den ein Minderjähriger gar nicht abschließen kann? 

Und was für eine Leistung kann man für ca.€1000 erwarten?

Morgen hab ich einen Termin beim Anwalt. Bin hoffentlich etwas vorbereitet dank eurer Hilfe.

Ich werde natürlich berichten,bis dann.


----------



## Der Jurist (26 Mai 2003)

@ der ohne Rechtschutz


Mit dem Anwalt auch die Anfechtung erörtern. Dann musst Du zwar das negative Interesse zahlen, das sind aber nur die "normalen" Telefongebühren.
Allerdings bei der Einwahl per Hand ist die Sache nicht so günstig, wie bei "Dialer"-Befall.

DTMS solle auch aufgefordert werden, das Entgelt nach Verbindungskosten und anderer Leistung aufzuschlüsseln.

Über die andere Leistung müsste dann ein Vertrag vorhanden sein.


----------



## der ohne Rechtschutz (27 Mai 2003)

*Beim Anwalt*

Servus

Zuerst war er etwas skeptisch was meinen Fall betrift aber als er hörte was NEXNET ( nochmals, dank euren gründlichen Recherchen ) schon alles am Hals hat, möchte er doch gerne mitspielen.

Ich denke es macht mehr Eindruck wenn im Briefkopf Anwaltskanzlei XY steht, anstatt Kleinbürger Häberle. Solls ein paar Euro kosten, druf gschisse.

Ich habs zwar auch nicht dicke, aber die Abzocker und ihren Helfershelfern sollte man gründlich  :bash: .

Also bis zur nächsten Mahnung :3d:


----------



## Comedian1 (27 Mai 2003)

*Re: Beim Anwalt*



			
				der ohne Rechtschutz schrieb:
			
		

> Servus
> 
> Zuerst war er etwas skeptisch was meinen Fall betrift aber als er hörte was NEXNET ( nochmals, dank euren gründlichen Recherchen ) schon alles am Hals hat, möchte er doch gerne mitspielen.
> 
> ...



Bestell ihm einen schönen Gruß von mir: Wenn die Nexnet meiner Zahlungsaufforderung nicht nachkommt, werde ich Klage gegen die Nexnet einreichen und versuchen, ihr nachzuweisen, dass sie für die BT_Ignite im Hauptgeschäft Rechtsbesorgung betreibt. 

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## der ohne Rechtschutz (27 Mai 2003)

*Grüße an Anwalt*

Servus Comedian1

deine Grüße werde ich weiterleiten.Dennoch möchte ich nicht das ganze Feuerwerk auf einmal abbrennen.

Ich bin doch nur ein kleiner Sadist :fg2: der die Sache nun voll auskostet.
Nachdem ich hier mehrere Vorbilder gefunden habe.

Gruß 

Markus


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Mai 2003)

*Re: Grüße an Anwalt*



			
				der ohne Rechtschutz schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> Ich bin doch nur ein kleiner Sadist :fg2: der die Sache nun voll auskostet.
> Nachdem ich hier mehrere Vorbilder gefunden habe.
> 
> ...




Vorbilder? Hier ? Das kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. 


Sagt der Masochist zum Sadist: "Schlag mich, beiß mich, kratz mich."

Sadist: "Nnnnnnneeeeeeeiiiiiiiiin!"


----------



## Heiko (27 Mai 2003)

*Re: Grüße an Anwalt*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Vorbilder? Hier ? Das kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.


Du weißt ja: es ist niemand so schlecht, als dass er nicht noch als schlechtes Beispiel dienen könnte...


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Mai 2003)

*Re: Grüße an Anwalt*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich werde mir Mühe geben, immer vorbildlich zu sein. Versprochen. Großes Ehrenwort.


----------



## der ohne Rechtschutz (30 Mai 2003)

*Urteil gefunden,Amtsgericht Jena*

Servus

es geht hierbei zwar ums "Schwarzfahren" in Bussen/Bahnen aber die Begründung könnte interessant sein.

Zitat:
Minderjährige dürfen Verträge mit finanziellen Folgen nur mit Erlaubnis der Eltern schließen.Deshalb seien "Schwarzfahr-Verträge" von Kindern rechtlich ungültig (22 C 21/01).

mfg Markus


----------



## Der Jurist (30 Mai 2003)

*Re: Urteil gefunden,Amtsgericht Jena*



			
				der ohne Rechtschutz schrieb:
			
		

> Servus
> 
> es geht hierbei zwar ums "Schwarzfahren" in Bussen/Bahnen aber die Begründung könnte interessant sein.
> 
> ...



Hast Du jetzt aus einer Mahnung zitiert. Da bringen manche von den Geldeintreibern das Beispiel vom Busfahren. Allerdings passt das nicht. Denn zu Beginn gibt es beim Bus die Möglichkeit sofort wieder auszusteigen, bei Dialern oft nicht.


Es ist richtig, dass kein Vertrag bei "Schwarzfahrten" von Kindern geschlossen wird, weil selbst beim sog. konkludenten Handeln die Geschäftsfähigkeit  vorausgesetzt wird. Allerdings ist bei der Schwarzfahrt oft Schadensersatz bzw. das negative Interesse (den Vertragspartner so zu stellen, wie er gestanden hätte, wenn er nicht auf den Bestand des Vertrages vertraut hätte) zu zahlen. Da Busse oft nur auf Kostenbasis abrechnen entspricht der Schadensersatz den Kosten für eine Fahrt.


----------



## Rechenknecht (5 Juni 2003)

*Nexnet*

Hallo an alle,
 :3d: 
Ich habe zum Thema NexNet eine Frage.
Ich habe von NexNet ein Schreiben erhalten, in dem mir mitgeteilt wird, dass meine seit Oktober 02 angemahnten EVN nicht bearbeitet werden können, da die Leistungsdaten der Telekom nach 180 Tagen gelöscht werden. 
Wie passt das zu § 16 TKV?
Außerdem widersprechen sie, dass meine Schreiben jemals bei ihnen eingetroffen seien - obwohl ich von den Faxen Nachweise ausgedruckt habe.
Kann mir dabei jemand einen Rat geben?
 :gruebel: 
Gruß
GuckyMaus


----------



## Der Jurist (5 Juni 2003)

*Re: Nexnet*



			
				Rechenknecht schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle,
> :3d:
> Ich habe zum Thema NexNet eine Frage.
> Ich habe von NexNet ein Schreiben erhalten, in dem mir mitgeteilt wird, dass meine seit Oktober 02 angemahnten EVN nicht bearbeitet werden können, da die Leistungsdaten der Telekom nach 180 Tagen gelöscht werden.
> ...



Kurz Schreiben, dass Du den Zugang bei Ihnen zur gegebenen Zeit belegen kannst.

Wenn Du rechtzeitig Widerspruch eingelegt hast gegen den Betrag, sei es Sache der Telekom dafür zu sorgen, dass die Daten noch vorrätig sind.

Dazu sind sie berechtigt und müssen nicht nach 180 Tagen löschen.

Suche mal im Forum unter OLG Dresden im Thread Geldwäsche.

In einem Schreiben an die nexnet habe ich das Urteil bereits verwurstet.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=75 im vierten Posting.


----------



## der ohne Rechtschutz (28 Juni 2003)

*keine Zeit*

Servus @

habe mich schon lange  nicht mehr gemeldet.Aber die NEXNET hat mit euch soviel zu Tun, da bleiben für mich nur noch die Standartschriben ( 3. letzte Mahnung) übrig  :unzufrieden:  . Auf den Brief vom Anwalt auch keine Reaktion. Nix(Net) Neues also. Aber im September ist doch noch ein Termin (AG Wedding) oder ? Na soviel Zeit hab ich noch :wink2: .

mfg Markus

PS: Anwalt muss nochmal ran ( wollte schließlich auch 90€ )


----------



## Comedian1 (2 Juli 2003)

Ein neuer Betrug, aus dem die NexNet sich Forderungen rühmt:







Gruß
Comedian


----------



## Gisela (10 Juli 2003)

*Frühstückslektüre( heute in der Tageszeitung entdeckt)*



> Verbraucherzentrale siegt vor Gericht: NEXNET muss Telefon-Verbindungsdaten kostenlos herausrücken
> Auf Reklamationen der Telefonrechnung reagierte die für viele Fernsprech-Anbieter als Beschwerde- und Mahnstelle tätige NEXNET GmbH auf eigenwillige Art: Von Kunden, die eine exakte Aufstellung ihrer Verbindungsdaten wünschten, verlangte die Gesellschaft, vorab 23,20 Euro zu überweisen. Die Verbraucherzentrale NRW sah darin einen Verstoß gegen die Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung und forderte NEXNET auf, die "gesetzeswidrige Praxis" zu unterlassen.
> Weil sich die Firma weigerte, urteilte nun auf Klage der Verbraucherschützer das Landgericht Berlin (Az.:26 O 78/03): Bei Einwendungen gegen die Telefonrechnung muss NEXNET die Telefonate aufschlüsseln - und zwar kostenlos, auch wenn der Kunde vorher keinen Auftrag für einen regelmäßigen Einzelverbindungs-Nachweis erteilt hat.
> Wer bereits gezahlt hat, dem rät die Verbraucherzentrale, die 23,20 Euro unter Hinweis auf das Urteil mit einer zweiwöchigen Frist zurückzufordern.


http://www.vz-nrw.de/UNIQ10566975912554912938/doc8204A.html


----------



## peanuts (10 Juli 2003)

*Re: Frühstückslektüre( heute in der Tageszeitung entdeckt)*



			
				Gisela schrieb:
			
		

> > Verbraucherzentrale siegt vor Gericht: NEXNET muss Telefon-Verbindungsdaten kostenlos herausrücken
> > Auf Reklamationen der Telefonrechnung reagierte die für viele Fernsprech-Anbieter als Beschwerde- und Mahnstelle tätige NEXNET GmbH auf eigenwillige Art: Von Kunden, die eine exakte Aufstellung ihrer Verbindungsdaten wünschten, verlangte die Gesellschaft, vorab 23,20 Euro zu überweisen. Die Verbraucherzentrale NRW sah darin einen Verstoß gegen die Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung und forderte NEXNET auf, die "gesetzeswidrige Praxis" zu unterlassen.
> > Weil sich die Firma weigerte, urteilte nun auf Klage der Verbraucherschützer das Landgericht Berlin (Az.:26 O 78/03): Bei Einwendungen gegen die Telefonrechnung muss NEXNET die Telefonate aufschlüsseln - und zwar kostenlos, auch wenn der Kunde vorher keinen Auftrag für einen regelmäßigen Einzelverbindungs-Nachweis erteilt hat.
> > Wer bereits gezahlt hat, dem rät die Verbraucherzentrale, die 23,20 Euro unter Hinweis auf das Urteil mit einer zweiwöchigen Frist zurückzufordern.


   




			
				Gisela schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.vz-nrw.de/UNIQ10566964312549512791/doc8199A.html




Ich komm da leider nicht ran. Kannst du mir die Seite evtl. per PN schicken? Nexnet hat schon laenger keine Post mehr von mir bekommen. :bash:


----------



## Comedian1 (10 Juli 2003)

Die VBZ hat den Link verschoben (was man hier aber nicht sehen kann):

http://www.vz-nrw.de/doc8198A.html

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## peanuts (10 Juli 2003)

Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> Die VBZ hat den Link verschoben (was man hier aber nicht sehen kann):
> 
> http://www.vz-nrw.de/doc8198A.html
> 
> ...



Supi, danke. Dann hat Nexnet morgen ein huebsches Schreiben auf dem Tisch...


----------



## Rechenknecht (13 Juli 2003)

:tach:  Hallo alle miteinander und schönen Sonntag. :wave:
Ich war leider (endlich mal wieder) in letzter sehr eingebunden und konnte nicht alle Beiträge verfolgen. Interessant sind allerdings die in letzter Zeit ausgesprochenen Urteile GEGEN einige „Erfüllungsgehilfen der im rechtsfreien Raum agierenden Dialerbetreiber“.

Ich hatte die von comedian und der jurist angebrachten Verbesserungen meines Schreibens an die nexnet eingearbeitet.
Und Samstags ist Mülltag – Post von NexNet – hab ich natürlich gleich gescannt.

:fg2:


> Berlin, 11. Juli 2003
> 
> Buchungskonto XXX (bitte stets angeben)
> 
> ...


:devil2:  
Wieder einmal behaupten sie, dass sie keine Kenntnis haben. :schuettel: Wird wohl so sein – man sieht ja wie wenig die Leutchen von den für Ihren Job erforderlichen Fertigkeiten und juristischen Belangen verstehen.
:roll: 
Allerdings habe ich den Verbindungsausdruck von der FritzFax-Logdatei.
:banned:  
Das bei einer „kumulierten Rechnung“ Leistung und Leistungszeitraum und Rechnungshöhe von einander abweichen können ist mir neu. 
:gruebel:  :rotfl:  :kotz: Ups: diese Bewegungen waren wohl zu viel.

Spaß beiseite. Jetzt werde ich wohl andere Geschütze auffahren müssen um der nixnet ähm nixnutz ähm nexnet klarmachen zu können wo der Hammer hängt. :bash: :splat:

Jetzt wären einige Ratschläge hilfreich wie, und mit welchen Argumenten und Hilfsmitteln, ich gegen die „Erfüllungsgehilfen der im rechtsfreien Raum agierenden Dialerbetreiber“ vorgehen kann. 
  0
Jetzt werde ich erst mal lesen was in der letzten Woche so alles los war.
Bis nachher.
:magic:


----------



## der ohne Rechtschutz (17 August 2003)

*EVN*

Servus

nachdem ich diesen MSB32-Wurm wieder los bin, kann ich meine Sache mit Nexnet auf den aktuellen Stand bringen.

Mein Anwalt forderte von Nexnet ein EVN und Legitimation von Dtms.

Antwort Nexnetatenschutzerklährung unterschreiben und zurückschicken ( ohne Gebührenforderung ! ). Als Legimitation war diese Kopie vom 19.09.01 ( unterzeichnet Jochen Fürbeth) dabei.

Ansonsten noch das übliche "ich bin selber schuld,Dtms stellt lediglich eine technische Verbindung, eine frist und die Drohung zu Klagen.

Die EVN hatte ich erstaunlich schnell im Briefkasten und das noch kostenlos.Bei dem Anschreiben ist der Satz ( Rechnung zur Erstellung der nachträglichen Aufschlüsselung einzelner Verbindungsdaten) unter Anlagen mit Kugelschreiber durchgestrichen!

Nun werde ich erstmal abwarten, hab ja Zeit.

mfg Markus


----------

